# Soft plastic identification help.



## sebbett (Dec 18, 2012)

I got given a dozen of these by a friend in a bunch of old plastics a while ago and I've loved them. I would like to get some more but I've got no idea what they're called or who makes them. Anyone got any ideas? I've seen the squid imitation by zman, but I'd like to get a hold of some more of these if possible because they got hammered.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Are they Berkley Power Tubes? http://www.berkley-fishing.com/products ... power-tube


----------



## sebbett (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah that's them! Champion, thanks mate.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The reason I know is that someone also gave me some and I'm keen to give them a go on the barra. They're not a plastic I ever would have bought but I've caught fish on every lure I've been given and plenty of them you'd swear were designed only to look interesting to a shopper.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Every lure, be it soft or hard first catch is the fisherman(woman)!!!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

fisherjayse said:


> Every lure, be it soft or hard first catch is the fisherman(woman)!!!


Yep, you're right there! I marvel at how much my tackle box rattles yet I've never heard a fish rattle in the wild.....we're all suckers!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

You got some proper tube jig heads to use with them?
They work best when the weight is inside the hollow body

Con, I have some barra sized ones. If you're interested PM me and I'll send you some to "test"


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Are you talking about those jigheads with the weight on the shank of the hook anselmo?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Are you talking about those jigheads with the weight on the shank of the hook anselmo?


sorta


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Never seen one of those before, I bet they're not available here in Ayr.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

can get em in mackay at tackle world barra


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Can get them in Arizona at Bass Pro Tackle too

But thats not much use to you is it Con?


----------

